

Doing Customer Development (and stop wasting your time) - jcvangent
http://jcvangent.com/customer-development-stop-wasting-time/

======
consultSKI
Good insight from a fellow buspreneur.

------
roelandp
useful writeup including some interesting slides with lean links. thanks ft
share!

